#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Code for Programatically access to outlook 2007

## Reema

Hi ,

Can anyone tell me the code by which i can access to outlook programatically.
Any help is appriciated.
Thanks

----------


## ExlGuru

Hello Reema,

can you tell me some more what you exactly want to do ?

----------

